# Kamerafahrt - realisieren



## pixographix (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

in absehbarer Zeit werde ich einen kleinen Werbefilm produzieren. Derzeit befindet sich noch alles in der Planungsphase. 
Ich würde unter anderem sehr gerne eine klassische Kamerafahrt mit einbauen. So wie hier: http://vimeo.com/13211055
normalerweise realisiert man ja sowas mit nem Dolly oder ? gibts da noch andere Möglichkeit um solche Kamerafahrten verwackelungsfreie umzusetzen ? 

Für Hinweise, Tips und Antworten bin ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Grüße
Dominique


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

es gäbe ja noch 'ne Steady-Cam (resp. Schwebestativ) !
Das ist aber vermutlich eine Preisfrage ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## pixographix (4. Dezember 2012)

hm...stimmt daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht habe gerade mal gegoogelt preislich finde ich es noch im Rahmen. Da gibts schon welche für 150 EUR. Die Frage ist nur ob das dann auch so umsetzbar ist und ob die dinger was taugen. Bin jetzt nicht sooo erfahren im Video-Bereich daher... Aber danke für den Tip.

Grüße


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Erfahrungen habe ich damit auch nicht - wobei die Schwebestative aber IMHO sicherlich nur ein einfaches Hilfsmittel sind und eine Dolly oder SteadyCam nur bedingt ersetzen können.

Da hängt (neben dem Geldbeutel) viel davon ab, mit welcher Kamera Du es nutzen willst, für welchen konkreten Einsatz usw.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## pixographix (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ja da hast wohl recht das Zeug ist ganz schön teuer das stimmt. Gefilmt wird mit einer Canon 5DMKII. Möchte einfach das es nicht total nach Low-Budget aussieht. Mach mir zur Zeit echt Gedanken über das kleine Filmchen mal sehn wohin es geht. Zum Glück habe ich noch ein bisschen Zeit für das ganze.

Grüße


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

ach so, Spiegelreflex ... also das sollte mit Schwebestativ sicher gehen, da sie ja nicht so schwer sind!
Im Zweifel mal in das Fotofachgeschäft Deines Vertrauens gehen und ausprobieren !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## pixographix (4. Dezember 2012)

Cool Danke erst mal werd ich dann auch mal machen. Ich denke sowas muss man einfach mal selbst in der Hand gehalten haben.

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Dezember 2012)

Das oben verlinkte Video ist weder mit Dolly, noch mit einer Steadicam gemacht worden, sondern mit einem ferngesteuerten Oktokopter. Keine Ahnung, welches Modell genau, aber hier ein Video, das diese Art von hochstabilisierten Fluggeräten in Aktion zeigt.






Um es gleich ganz direkt zu sagen: Diese Biester mit ausreichend Traglast für einen Hot Head und eine DSLR Kamera sind verflixt teuer. Und damit nicht genug, bedarf es schon einer Menge Übung, mit dem Fluggerät ordentlich umgehen zu können. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass man da ein paar tausend Euro durch die Luft bewegt. Ein Absturz tut da finanziell richtig weh, im Gegensatz zu einem billigen Spielzeug-Heli. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## pixographix (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi Martin, was für ein geiles Teil... unglaublich...das würde dann natürlich auch die Höhenunterschiede und die langen Kamerafahrten in meinem Video erklären. Bislang war ich noch nicht sonderlich von den Quardkoptern überzeugt (da ehr unstabile Erscheinung) aber das Teil im gezeigten Video ist ja mal der oberhammer. Das liegt ja sowas von stabil in der Luft.

Ist aber dann doch ehr nicht meine Preisklasse  Macht aber nichts da ich ohnehin nur kleinere Kamerafahrten umsetzen möchte das "sollte" auch mit nem Schwebestativ umzusetzten sein.

Aber Danke für den tollen Link.

Grüße

PS:solche dinger kann man doch bestimmt auch ausleihen


----------



## pixographix (5. Dezember 2012)

So ich bins nochmal. Habe noch ein wenig recherchiert und muss sagen dass man mit einem Schwebestaiv unglaublich gute Ergebnisse produzieren kann. Wie überall gilt auch hier der Grundsatz "Übung macht den Meister" seht sebst http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLd7jMAbteM
ist auch nicht so teuer wie ein Oktokopter  

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Dezember 2012)

Huhu nochmal,

also ein "Schwebestativ" an sich ist relativ günstig zu bekommen, stimmt. Da bist du mit 600-700 Euro dabei, wenn du die Gewichtsklasse für DLSR haben willst (Glidecam HD-4000).
Das was die Sache dann doch ein gutes Stück teurer macht, ist die Weste und der Federarm (Glidecam X-10). Das macht dann nämlich nochmal rund 2.000 Euro auf den o.g. Preis obendrauf. Und ohne Weste und Arm ist das Ergebnis und das Handling alles andere als gut. Muss man also unbedingt mit einkalkulieren.

Dann allerdings kannst du (mit entsprechender Übung und mit genauer Justage) wirklich sehr sehr schöne Gänge aufzeichnen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (6. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt da n paar ausgefuchste Leuts, die ne Steadycam mit nem Segway verbinden. Aber zum Eigentlichen, Martin hat es kurz angerissen ("hochstabilisiert"), Aufnahmen mit "preiswerten" Quad/Hexa oder Octokoptern sehen bescheiden aus und sollten eher witwinklig gemacht werden. Die Vibrationen sind bei den Preiswerteren einfach zu stark. Ich frag mich, wieviel Du für das Unterfangen ausgeben möchtest.. Es gäbe ja noch neben den Steadycams die Kräne mit beweglichem Kopf, nicht ganz so mobil, aber allein aufgrund der Trägheit des eigentlichen Arms schon sehr ruhig.

mfg chmee


----------



## pixographix (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi ihr zwei, na ihr seid mir ja so zwei Scherzkekse soooo groß ist mein Budget dann auch wieder nicht  hätt ich aber vielleicht vorher sagen sollen. Also von den Quad/Oktokoptern bin ich mitlerweile abgekommen (da zu teurer und ich ehrlich gesagt Angst vor nem Abstürz habe) Das Zeug ist zwar versichert aber es würde mich extremst ärgern wenn was kaputt geht. Schließlich musste ich auch hart für das ganze Zeug arbeiten. Ihr kennt das ja. Ich achte ohnehin schon extremst auf mein Kameras sind hald meine Babys 

Da ich den größten Teil des Equipment selbst bezahlen muss sind meine Möglichkeiten relativ überschaubar. Muss fast alles aus eigener Tasche bezahlen daher wird es wohl "nur" für ein Gliedcam HD 2000 reichen (*ohne* Federarm und Weste).  Nachdem ich auf YouTube einige Tests angesehen habe, bin ich relativ zuversichtlich was mein Vorhaben angeht. Muss eben ein paar Tage üben, üben, üben aber das mache ich ja gerne  

liebe Grüße

PS: diese Steadycam mit nem Segway habe ich auf der diesjährigen Photokina schon bewundert hammer teile.


----------

